

Oldie but goodie: MicroVAX3100 on OpenVMS and 13mbRam effectively runing - fsniper
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/sl3ll/23_year_old_computer_still_in_daily_use_at_a/

======
rpikeca
Historial items are sometimes better ideas than cuttent ones.

